# How to get into agility



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Ask to watch a class at more than one training facility in your area - you can use that experience to help make decisions about where to take a class/private lessons.

There are a lot of great (and a lot of outdated) agility resources - I like the book _Agility Right From the Start_ . The beginning section uses a lot of everyday items.

There are many DVD's and online classes that are very, very appropriate for beginning level teams. Silvia Trkman's "puppy" class and beginning agility classes are awesome if you learn well by reading/viewing and then submitting video (and they're a great value) - Lolabuland

have fun!


----------

